# Luray Caverns discount from Krogers?



## anne1125 (May 18, 2008)

Has anyone received a discount at Luray Caverns with their Kroger's discount card?  The caverns website says there is a discount but doesn't say it's through the card.  I wonder if we have to stop at the store and pick up coupons.

Thanks,
Anne


----------

